# What's the best non-degree course to give a good grounding in financial planning?



## kiwisflying (18 October 2012)

Hi everyone

I've recently developed an interest in financial planning. This is primarily from a personal perspective rather than from a career perspective. I am keen to do a course that would give me a good grounding in most aspects of personal financial planning. Does anybody here have any recommendations? I'd appreciate any assistance.

Cheers


----------



## Macquack (18 October 2012)

Read all the relevant *Aussie Stock Forums *threads.

Probably even better than a "degree" course.


----------

